# Hybrid tank



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Around 35 years ago they did experiments with hybrid tanks - using flywheels to assist acceleration. Didn't work well. I don't think this will work well either, for the simple reason that it does nothing to make the overall vehicle more efficient while making the system more complex than it already is. In battle, simple wins (although an argument might be made that a redundant system could give them the ability to move briefly in the event of an engine hit). 

Could it help a teensy bit with reducing the fuel used accelerating? Maybe - but tanks spend a great deal of their time idling, producing just enough power to keep batteries charged / systems running, and diesels are already very good at that. Anything else just adds weight and consumes space better used on armor or munitions.

But it's pretty!


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Most military improvements are designed to improve the lifestyle of the contractor, whether or not that has any effect on how well the tank performs is less relevant.

We don't use them for much these days anyway, if you need to take something out you call in an airstrike, if you want to take fire you send in the meat sacks.


----------



## StanSimmons (Sep 3, 2011)

25mm cannon... That thing is closer to a Bradley Fighting Vehicle than it is to an Abrams Tank.


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

mizlplix said:


> Maybe this is old news, but cool anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


locomotive is a hybrid, right? 
(a lot of big military stuf like that : ))


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Ziggythewiz said:


> Most military improvements are designed to improve the lifestyle of the contractor, whether or not that has any effect on how well the tank performs is less relevant.
> 
> We don't use them for much these days anyway, if you need to take something out you call in an airstrike, if you want to take fire you send in the meat sacks.


ROFLMAO! Too true, and the "airstrike" isn't even manned any more. Why risk one of our 10 $50 trillion dollar "fighters" when a $50,000 drone will get the job done?


----------



## Tatsushige (Mar 24, 2011)

In war the K.I.S.S works best. More advance something is then more chances of something f****n up when you are in the middle of a major cluster.


----------

